# ZMA - timing of doseages



## Phineas (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to be picking up some ZMA today, and am just reading a bit more on it. Apparently, I have to take it on an empty stomach before bed, but I'm worried that I'll get hungry and compromise the effects of the supplements. It also says calcium blocks the absorption of zinc. 

Anyone know any ways I can get around this? I usually need a late-night snack. And, I just yesterday finally picked up some whey (been out for a month) and thought I could mix a drink before bed or some yogurt/cottage cheese/whey, but again...the calcium thing.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 26, 2009)

For the empty stomach, they tell you to have it on an empty stomach half an hour to an hour before bed, because when you take something on an empty stomach it gets assimilated better (don't know how to say it properly hope you get my point here) since there is nothing else to interfere. When I get hungry at night, what I usually do is try to eat just before going to bed then go to bed, since it usually takes me 30mins to sleep i take them just before I fall asleep and notice no change in the effect. For the calcium thingy, sorry I don't know about that.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2009)

ZMA is useless.  There.  I know its going to be said.

But if youre going to take it anyway (like I did), I would take it around bedtime, but not exactly right before you the sack.  Take it, then 20 min later, eat what you want.  

I am taking zinc and magnesium right now separately and whether I take it with milk, water, empty stomach, no stomach, ass load of shit, Ive noticed no gains in the gym.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 27, 2009)

Akira
        Lots of people say ZMA is useless. I take it you think differently. What has it done for you?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2009)

No, it hasnt done anything differently.  It helps me sleep.  *IF *I have a test deficient, which by libido doesnt indicate I am, then it will supplement me there.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, thought about trying it because it's cheap. I doubt I will though, the only positive thing I heard about it was that it helps you sleep which I believe is the magnesium part of the stack


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2009)

Its not cheap though.  You may have found a small bottle, but it wont last long.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Oct 29, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Its not cheap though.  You may have found a small bottle, but it wont last long.



I get it for less than 30can$ for 2 months (120caps) because I work in a supps store. That's why I take it. I noticed while taking this with Tribulus that my libido has gone up. I have a VERY high libido naturally (I will spare the details on how I know this) but with all the training and my anti-depressors/anti-anxiety pill my libido was a little less high. So I started taking Tribulus and ZMA like I said and noticed a regain in my libido and a little more strength. It has to be noted that Tribulus and ZMA are aimed for people mainly in the 30++ area or people with low testosterone and is not really useful for people under 30 since they have a lot of testosterone.


----------

